# The metro bar / Dudley / 09/2017



## Snailsford (Sep 7, 2017)

_The History:_

The metro bar in Dudley, was a freehouse in the heart of Dudley. Over the years its seen many thousands of punters come and go, but as have many public houses in the United Kingdom, it was hit hard by the recession in 2008, and closed its doors for business. On the 8th of August 2011 the pub saw new light,
in the form of an arson attack. The first floor was completely burnt, but the pub still stood, and still does to this day. The pub is seeking someone to take a let on it, but due to the extensive fire damage, it has seen no interest as of yet.

_The Explore:_

As I tend to stay all around the country with my line of work, on my way back to my hotel I saw this gem standing out. My original plan of going to cavendish house was out of the window considering that it's now like fort knox, and I needed my urbex fix. Upon entering, you can actually still smell the scent of burnt wood from over 6 years ago. Unfortunately the place was pretty trashed, and as I tried to go up the stairs,
part of it fell away, so for anyone who's thinking of paying this place a visit, please be careful, as the building is now showing its age quicker due to the fire damage.

























































Apologies for the blurry shots, the AF on my lens is completely shagged.


----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2017)

That place has definitely seen better days! Nice find Snailsford


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2017)

Love these old Edwardian pubs, I'm sure it'll be a Tesco Express soon.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 7, 2017)

I'd second that krela, although with the fire damage I would guess that it would have to be ripped down and rebuilt from the foundations? Alot of work for a little shop :/

Hopefully someone see's it for the beautiful building it is, it even had two sides to the bar, and what seems to be a big cellar that had been bricked up! would love to see behind those bricks!


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2017)

Nah that's not that bad. Stripped back to brick yes, but that's no bother.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2017)

That's grim.....but I like it!


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 7, 2017)

If I wasn't on my own I would have loved to have ventured upstairs, but going up a dangerous staircase, with a charred wooden floor, whilst being all alone in a quiet building? I think I'll wait till I'm with someone else.

Knowing my luck I'd fall through the floor and no-one would be able to hear my little delicate scream!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2017)

Shame the pub is in a state.looled a nice place once


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 8, 2017)

There's a set of stairs leading down to a bricked up wall which looks like its hand-made. But I wonder what is beyond that wall. Why brick it up if there's a cellar beyond that wall. But the place is just about ready to fall down. You done well photographing what you can.


----------



## clb700 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Snailsford, would we be able to use one of these pictures for an article in the Express & Star newspaper? Fascinating pub that we have wrote a lot about over the years but never seen inside properly. Let me know asap. 

Kind regards

Clare.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Claire,

I suggest you pry yourself out of your office chair, get your boots on, grab a camera and squeeze in to some uncomfortable positions like I did!

So no, you can't use my photos.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 14, 2017)

Like this snailsford
Thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 12, 2017)

Shame all the pubs are closing, hope you got a bit of ur urbex fix in there, obviously got sum decent shots as the local rag wants one! I will pm you as I don't think u have checked ur report lately


----------



## mark82 (Dec 16, 2017)

the bricked up bit is not actually the cellar where the barrels are stored that has the metal doors in the ground out the front.. if you pay attention from around 4 minutes you will see where the cellar entrance is. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kONgbJeX_OE


----------

